# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  МиГ-23 на хранении...

## Антоха

Хорошие были самолёты!

----------


## Антоха

зубки явно нарисовали уже на базе хранения

----------


## Антоха

02 и другие

----------


## Антоха

03

----------


## Антоха

с другой стороны

----------


## Антоха

12

----------


## Антоха

14-й и 15-й

----------


## Антоха

05

----------


## Антоха

Эту "единичку" я фотографировал года два назад... сейчас её уже нет...

----------


## Антоха

обратите внимание на декор:-) тут тебе и зубы, и "глаз", и знак "отличный самолёт" :lol:

----------


## Антоха

другое место. Самолёты из Астрахани.

----------


## Антоха

53

----------


## Антоха

74 борт сфотографирован там же где и 53-й, но в другой день

----------


## AC

Спасибо, *Антоха*! А это хде? Липецк?

----------


## Антоха

Ну и он тоже тут имеется:-) особливо в начале :lol:

----------


## Nazar

Летом , если удасться поеду в Липецк

----------


## Антоха

можем скооперироваться;-) не весть какая, но и от меня может быть польза :lol:

----------


## Nazar

Почему нет?

----------


## Foxbat

Любопытные фоты. :D Спасибо.

Раз из нескольких мест, то и я линк добавлю. 23-й не совсем наш, но зато летает.  :Wink:  

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1159482/M/

----------


## Антоха

Возможно у кого-то имеются фотографии МиГ-23 с баз хранения в Нижнем-Тагиле, Адыгее или Степи... Пока продолжу выкладывать фотки с других мест.
Общий план, так сказать :roll:

----------


## станислав ильминский

Довелось ли вам застать последние дни жизни полка в Калинке (10-ке).
Когда он был расформирован? Знаете ли что нибудь о дальнейшей судьбе
самолётов.

----------


## Monox

DDR МиГ-23 самолетов

----------


## AC

*Кубинка-2010:*
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...12)/1686208/L/

----------


## Monox

DDR МиГ-23 самолетов

----------


## AC

Чугуев, 9 мая 2010 г.:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=29489&size=large
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=29486&size=large
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=29485&size=large
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=29482&size=large

----------


## Антоха

Барановичи. Фотографии взяты из частного альбома на мэйле.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Я не спец по определению технического состояния самолета,но у меня сложилось впечатление, что у братьев самолеты на хранении находятся в лучшем состоянии чем у нас...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Я не спец по определению технического состояния самолета,но у меня сложилось впечатление, что у братьев самолеты на хранении находятся в лучшем состоянии чем у нас...


Они уже давно летают в теплых странах.

----------


## ZIGZAG

U-N-C-L-E-BU, а где именно? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Антоха

Украина, Одесса, АРЗ

----------


## Intruder

> Возможно у кого-то имеются фотографии МиГ-23 с баз хранения в Нижнем-Тагиле, Адыгее или Степи... Пока продолжу выкладывать фотки с других мест.
> Общий план, так сказать :roll:


МиГ-23п, МиГ-23УБ БХАТ Н-Тагил

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-23п, МиГ-23УБ БХАТ Н-Тагил


 А какой это год? сейчас вроде в Нижнем-Тагиле уже все порезали... или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Intruder

Вы не ошибаетесь, снято когда еще летали весной 96 или 95

----------


## Monox

Самолетов МиГ-23 в период с 1990 по 2007 год

----------


## автор02

здравствуйте!просмотрел от и до раздел , аж сердце защемило. Срочную служил на Сахалине,п.Сокол АРБ в/ч 21321, 1987-89г.г.дорабатывали МИГ 23.Монтировал вооружение.Жалко видеть их в таком состоянии.

----------


## Monox

> здравствуйте!просмотрел от и до раздел , аж сердце защемило. Срочную служил на Сахалине,п.Сокол АРБ в/ч 21321, 1987-89г.г.дорабатывали МИГ 23.Монтировал вооружение.Жалко видеть их в таком состоянии.


К сожалению, приходится признать, что этот тип, это более судьба .....

----------


## автор02

уважаемый у Вас есть какая нибудь информация ,что стало с Миг 23 с аэродрома Сокол -Сахалин?

----------


## Monox

> уважаемый у Вас есть какая нибудь информация ,что стало с Миг 23 с аэродрома Сокол -Сахалин?



Что вы думаете?

----------


## muk33

> уважаемый у Вас есть какая нибудь информация ,что стало с Миг 23 с аэродрома Сокол -Сахалин?


На Сахалине с середины 80-х был только один полк на 23-х : Смирных. Сокол к тому времени уже летал на МиГ-31.

----------


## автор02

> На Сахалине с середины 80-х был только один полк на 23-х : Смирных. Сокол к тому времени уже летал на МиГ-31.


в то время там были МИГ-31  и Миг -23. неверное вы на Соколе служили :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

организованная свалка

----------


## Gefest83

Извиняюсь, что здесь пишу...
Интересно вот что, откеда на "Высоком" МиГ-27??? :Confused:  я про то, что тама же дальняя авиация...
фото с одноклассников из группы городка.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это еще и "Кайра".

----------


## AndyK

> Извиняюсь, что здесь пишу...
> Интересно вот что, откеда на "Высоком" МиГ-27??? я про то, что тама же дальняя авиация...
> фото с одноклассников из группы городка.


Когда-то там была и не дальняя... 88 мапиб/омшап на Миг-27/Су-25.

----------


## AndyK

> Это еще и "Кайра".


Это Миг-27Д зав.№ 61912569140

----------


## автор02

кто нить летал с Сокола(сахалин) на 23-их. откликнитесь.!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> кто нить летал с Сокола(сахалин) на 23-их. откликнитесь.!


Не ради антирекламы, но наберите в поиске "Аэродром Сокол", зайдите на ветку на Авиа.ру, там были ветераны с Сокола

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это Миг-27Д зав.№ 61912569140


Значит, ошибся, виноват.

----------


## Aht85049

> Хорошие были самолёты!


Антон,приветствую.А нет ли подробного обхода этого борта?Очень надо-для окраски модели.

----------


## piotr22

Моя новая картина. Северная Корея Миг-23МЛь стреляет Р-60МК.

Я передаю привет
Петр

----------


## lindr

Красота! и бортовой правильный, еще есть 66 и 71. :Biggrin:

----------


## piotr22

Правда. Абсолютно не хватает снимков из этой страны... 
И у меня был только доступный снимок с выстрелом R-60, с Финляндия BAE Hawk!
Bот какой Польша песня о Корее.
Pustki - Jakżeż ja się uspokoję - YouTube
Более о работа на моей стороне.
Mig-23ML North Korea - Blog Sztuka i technika - Arteast. Sztuka i technika.

----------


## Mig

В 1985 и 1986 годах летчики 234 гиап перегоняли в КНДР МиГ-23МЛ, отремонтированные и подготовленные к поставке на 121 АРЗ , аэродром Кубинка/Старый гороок. Фото из архива А.А. Петрова.

----------


## lindr

Хорошее фото, жаль номеров нет, по традиции КНДР бортовые номера - последние цифры заводского.

----------


## Mig

> Хорошее фото, жаль номеров нет, по традиции КНДР бортовые номера - последние цифры заводского.


К сожалению, помочь ничем не могу. Единственно, летчики рассказывали, что эти МЛ-ы "собирали со всего Союза..." Т.е. в Сев. Корею могли попасть самые разные машины...

----------


## lindr

Да, я помню, вы уже отвечали. Было бы больше информации с баз хранения - вычленил бы, а так только Липецк хорошо разобран. Самая большая загадка зачем в Кубинку (АРЗ) собирали уцелевшие МЛД в 2007, был тендер даже по дефектации.

----------


## AC

> Да, я помню, вы уже отвечали. Было бы больше информации с баз хранения - вычленил бы, а так только Липецк хорошо разобран. Самая большая загадка зачем в Кубинку (АРЗ) собирали уцелевшие МЛД в 2007, был тендер даже по дефектации.


А в чем загадка то?... Загнать собирались одной дружественной банановой стране...  :Cool:

----------


## lindr

Сказали "А", говорите "Б"  :Wink: 

- "Банановой" или "пальмовой" ?  :Smile: 

- На з\ч или чтобы летали?

----------


## Intruder

А вот МиГ-23п и спарочка 765 иап аэр Салка 1994 год, краиний день "открытых дверей" полка перед расформированием...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Тифовский фойл не грузиться !!!


Для тех, кто плохо владеет русским, при загрузке файлов под окошком форматы указаны на латинице!
Двумя движениями пальцев делаем клик-клик, и опа, в джепеге всё хорошо...

----------


## Intruder

> Для тех, кто плохо владеет русским, при загрузке файлов под окошком форматы указаны на латинице!
> Двумя движениями пальцев делаем клик-клик, и опа, в джепеге всё хорошо...


Александер! Юмор и различные плоские намеки держим при себе..

----------


## F378

из старых журналов

----------


## FLOGGER

А что, МИГ-23С мог нести АБ?

----------


## AC

> А что, МИГ-23С мог нести АБ?


Это тактическое специзделие исключительно для тактического бомбометания...  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, АС, я не спрашиваю для чего нужно это "изделие", я спрашиваю, мог ли его нести МИГ-23С?

----------


## Mig

> ... я спрашиваю, мог ли его нести МИГ-23С?


ЕМНИП МиГ-23С мог нести сам себя и с трудом 4 УР Р-3С или Р-3Р :Smile:

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> А что, МИГ-23С мог нести АБ?


ЯБП (не АБ, если быть точным) или специзделие (ибо изделием можно назвать все начиная от отвертки НМО 23.01-22 и заканчивая самим самолетом) могли нести от 21С до -23/27 включительно. На схеме РН-28 - калибра 500кг. Все означенные самолеты могли ее нести.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Это тактическое специзделие исключительно для тактического бомбометания...


Не забывайте, что уровень мощности ЯБП состоявших на вооружении фронтовой авиации в 70-х годах соответствовал уровню мощности бомб сброшенных на Хиросиму и Нагасаки!!! Так что не стоит этого недооценивать...

----------


## Mig

> ЯБП (не АБ, если быть точным) или специзделие могли нести от 21С до -23/27 включительно. На схеме РН-28 - калибра 500кг. Все означенные самолеты могли ее нести.


А МиГ-23С - в теории или на практике??? Кто-то пытался хотя бы болванку в 500 кг на МиГ-23С таскать??? Узел подвески на 23С для этой дурочки разве был?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> А МиГ-23С - в теории или на практике??? Кто-то пытался хотя бы болванку в 500 кг на МиГ-23С таскать??? Узел подвески на 23С для этой дурочки разве был?


Тезка, я же сказал "калибра 500 кг", а не массой 500 кг. 28-я массой чуть больше 250 кг потому и попадала в разряд 500-ток. Под 23С не вешал, а под 21бис, 23М и 27 вешал. За пивом могу тебе об этом рассказать)))) И конечно узлы на которые цеплялись БД-3-66Н были на 23С. Да и поднять в воздух 23С с 500кг с европейского аэродрома задача не архи сложная. Не забывай, что на самолете кроме ЯБП и противовеса в виде пустого УБ-32 иногда(!!!) и может быть ПТБ ничего нет. Это же основа всего и вся на тот период была. и 95 иад имела свою РТБ и 23С щучинские естественно раз в месяц цепляли болванки как во всех ВВС.

----------


## Mig

> Саша, я же сказал "калибра 500 кг", а не массой 500 кг. 28-я массой чуть больше 250 кг потому и попадала в разряд 500-ток. Под 23С не вешал, а под 21бис, 23М и 27 вешал. За пивом могу тебе об этом рассказать)))) И конечно узлы на которые цеплялись БД-3-66Н были на 23С. Да и поднять в воздух 23С с 500кг с европейского аэродрома задача не архи сложная. Не забывай, что на самолете кроме ЯБП и противовеса в виде пустого УБ-32 иногда(!!!) и может быть ПТБ ничего нет. Это же основа всего и вся на тот период была. и 95 иад имела свою РТБ и 23С щучинские естественно раз в месяц цепляли болванки как во всех ВВС.


Спасибо! ПонЯл! Токо вот не Саша я :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо! ПонЯл! Токо вот не Саша я


Он Сережа. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> кроме ЯБП и противовеса в виде пустого УБ-32


А зачем противовес, если ЯБП вешался, если верить обновленному чертежу, под брюхо?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> А зачем противовес, если ЯБП вешался, если верить обновленному чертежу, под брюхо?


Фюзеляжи многих самолетов конца 60-х годов согласно тогдашней "моде" от ЦАГИ имели цитирую: коробчатое сечение. БД-3-66Н подвешивался на все 23 на левую подфюзеляжную точку подвески, т.е. слева от плоскости симметрии самолета (это еще в книжке-малышке 94 года на схеме вооружения видно). Были ранее некоторые ЯБП, которые имели бОльшее сечение чем у 28. Видимо потому, что инструкции летчику для 23 первые писались именно для 23С в них и предлагалось для компенсации поперечного (разворачивающего момента) вешать УБ. Но на 23М (и т.д.) и 27 уже ничего для 28-х не вешали конечно. Механизм триммерного эффекта легко компенсировал несимметричное обтекание нагрузки.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Спасибо! ПонЯл! Токо вот не Саша я


Дяденька прости засранца))))) Виноват!

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Еще "5 копеек" по поводу чертежей, которые тут поставский земеля выставил, и с которых сыр-бор начался. 28-я здесь несколько сдвинута назад по сравнению с действительностью - если внимательно приглядеться, то можно увидеть что оперение ее заходит в габариты ниши шасси. Так и шасси не выпустишь, да и не повесишь ее ибо стойка шасси мешать будет.  
Ну эти чертежи - попытка срастить мечтательное с неизвестным...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Под 23С не вешал, а под 21бис, 23М и 27 вешал..


Сергей, а пульт управления специзделием на МиГ-23-27 в кабине на какое место устанавливали? На козырек фонаря как на МиГ-21?

----------


## FLOGGER

> БД-3-66Н подвешивался на все 23 на левую подфюзеляжную точку подвески


Тогда я извиняюсь, был невнимателен. Я думал, что эта штука вешалась на центр. п\фюзаляжный пилон, где ПТБ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> чертежей, которые тут поставский земеля выставил


Насколько я вижу, это чертежи из "КР" за 84-й год, если не ошибаюсь. Это их Ваш "поставский земеля" рисовал? К сожалению, я сейчас не скажу фамилию автора тех чертежей.
P.S. Что-то, с этим "сыр-бором" мы сильно от темы ветки отклонились, от "хранения". Продолжим или перейдем куда?
P.P.S. О, простите, нашел. О. Путьмаков фамилия автора чертежей в "КР".

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Сергей, а пульт управления специзделием на МиГ-23-27 в кабине на какое место устанавливали? На козырек фонаря как на МиГ-21?


Системы Специального Бомбового Вооружения (СБВ) на 23 и 27 принципиально различались между собой и ,конечно, отличались от 21. В других местах это все было и по разному. Ведь системой СБВ не только один пульт управлял, но и переключатели на других панелях. Например на 23 был выключатель спец АБ-обогр УР. Без него система не работала а стоял он на боковой панели...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Тогда я извиняюсь, был невнимателен. Я думал, что эта штука вешалась на центр. п\фюзаляжный пилон, где ПТБ.


А не надо извиняться. Кто ж не ошибался?! Даже ГБ сначала только Адама создал, но потом понял ошибку и залудил Еву.
По центру на точку ПТБ только на 21 вешали. На 23 сказал, на 27 под НЧК.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Насколько я вижу, это чертежи из "КР" за 84-й год, если не ошибаюсь. Это их Ваш "поставский земеля" рисовал? К сожалению, я сейчас не скажу фамилию автора тех чертежей.
> P.S. Что-то, с этим "сыр-бором" мы сильно от темы ветки отклонились, от "хранения". Продолжим или перейдем куда?
> P.P.S. О, простите, нашел. О. Путьмаков фамилия автора чертежей в "КР".


на счет 84 года я бы посомневался (лет на 10). В 1984 г. РН-28 еще на вооружении была и такая схема в журнале была бы путевкой в ИТУ-35 на реке Чусовой всем выпускающим номер. 
А что касается офф топа, то как скажете. Извиняйте , если надолго тут не по делу говорили...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Системы Специального Бомбового Вооружения (СБВ) на 23 и 27 принципиально различались между собой и ,конечно, отличались от 21. ...


Сергей, я правильно понял, что отдельного пульта СБВ на МиГ-23-27 не было?

----------


## FLOGGER

> на счет 84 года я бы посомневался (лет на 10).


И совершенно напрасно. Это "КР" за 84-й год. (Могу заслать скан, а сразу сканить лень. Уверен, поверите на слово) Этот чертеж *самого* МИГ-23С тогда и был опубликован. Но на нем, естественно. не было АБ, я имею в виду на чертеже. Именно в этом плане я и высказался по чертежу, что некто (или это сам Путьмаков? Тогда беру свои слова обратно)) взял чужой чертеж и пририсовал к нему ЯБП. Я не уверен, что это правильно или красиво. Если, конечно, это не Путьмаков.



> В 1984 г. РН-28 еще на вооружении была и такая схема в журнале была бы путевкой в ИТУ-35 на реке Чусовой всем выпускающим номер.


Может быть, тут я не в курсе, комментировать ничего не могу.



> А что касается офф топа, то как скажете. Извиняйте , если надолго тут не по делу говорили...


Да я то что? Я вовсе не против, но модераторы могут сделать замечание. Они не любят офф-топы.

----------


## Кацперский

На МиГ-23МФ отдельного пульта СБВ не было. Органы управления находились на щитке в нижней средней части приборной доски (на "бороде" - между ног).

----------


## Кацперский

> БД-3-66Н подвешивался на все 23 на левую подфюзеляжную точку подвески, т.е. слева от плоскости симметрии самолета


И на правую тоже можно, судя по щитку управления.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> И совершенно напрасно. Это "КР" за 84-й год. (Могу заслать скан, а сразу сканить лень. Уверен, поверите на слово) Этот чертеж *самого* МИГ-23С тогда и был опубликован. Но на нем, естественно. не было АБ, я имею в виду на чертеже. Именно в этом плане я и высказался по чертежу, что некто (или это сам Путьмаков? Тогда беру свои слова обратно)) взял чужой чертеж и пририсовал к нему ЯБП. Я не уверен, что это правильно или красиво. Если, конечно, это не Путьмаков.


 А ж имел в виду как раз с изделием чертеж. Мы же его тут мусолим...




> Может быть, тут я не в курсе, комментировать ничего не могу.


У нас тут на ветке вообще разговор пошел как у Воланда с Бездомным на Патриарших прудах... ))))) Пора заканчивать офф-топ.




> Да я то что? Я вовсе не против, но модераторы могут сделать замечание. Они не любят офф-топы.


Они все октоберфесте...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Сергей, я правильно понял, что отдельного пульта СБВ на МиГ-23-27 не было?


Да были конечно. Но кроме пультов переключатели и в других местах задействовались. Вот в нете есть кабины 23-х - я красным пометил основные пульты.
Всё - крайний офф-топ на ветке. Что-то я тут заболтался...

----------


## Евгений

ЛИИ, снимал в сентябре.

----------


## Fencer

> ЛИИ, снимал в сентябре.


Если есть еще свежие фотографии вертолетов и самолетов с аэродрома ЛИИ,стоящих на приколе,то выложите в соответствующих ветках на этом форуме.Было бы очень пользительно для всех.Ведь это уже история.

----------


## Fencer

> ЛИИ, снимал в сентябре.


Интересный МиГ-23УБ.Бортовой номер 56,а на хвостовом оперении проглядывают замазанные цифры 60.Кто объяснит к чему это?

----------


## Евгений

Эта спарка начинала летать в Бобровке, затем при сокращении Бобровки была передана в Курск , а оттуда через 121й АРЗ попала в ЛИИ. Поэтому что и где на нее накрашивали уже не установить...

----------


## Fencer

> Эта спарка начинала летать в Бобровке, затем при сокращении Бобровки была передана в Курск , а оттуда через 121й АРЗ попала в ЛИИ. Поэтому что и где на нее накрашивали уже не установить...


Понятно.Но закрашенная цифра "60" располагается на месте,где бортовые номера на МиГ-23 не наносили никогда.Я всегда видел бортовые номера в районе воздухозаборника.

----------


## Евгений

А голова орла на носовой части фюзеляжа , это результат киносьемок ..... да и контурный круг на ВЗ оттуда же....

----------


## smeshn

> ЛИИ, снимал в сентябре.


Подтверждаю, наша спарка, бобровская со 2 аэ, жива еще старушка. А больше нигде нет фото бобровских самолетов?

----------


## Евгений

У Шестакова в Перми есть несколько фото.... Здесь на одной из веток по МиГ-23 мелькал борт из Бобровки снятый в Тагиле.

----------


## Fencer

> А голова орла на носовой части фюзеляжа , это результат киносьемок ..... да и контурный круг на ВЗ оттуда же....


В каких киносъемках?

----------


## Евгений

Военная Кафедра МАИ. Выселение на декабрь с распилом техники.... Пока только Суховцы хотят Су-7 забрать на памятник.

----------


## FLOGGER

Справа МИГ-23С или 23МФ?  Кабина чья?
P.S. Суховцы, конечно, молодцы. Стараются сберечь свою историю. На МИГе, видать, никого уже не осталось, "кому не все равно", все по ... "ну, вы меня поняли".

----------


## lindr

Кабина ЕМНИП МиГ-23Б 242002719 борт 26

Справа МиГ-23МС, *очень нужны фото его кабины и зав номер (кресло, ниша шасси)*

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кабина ЕМНИП МиГ-23Б 242002719 борт 26


Спасибо.



> Справа МиГ-23МС


Ой, ну конечно же! Просто описка, я и имел в виду МС.
Вот вопрос возник: а откуда взялся этот МС? У него наш камуфляж, наша звезда... Я видел фото МСов в наших цветах и ОЗ, но как-то не задумывался.
Если это уже где-то обсуждалось, ткните, пож., ссылкой.

----------


## lindr

Да МС, и весьма известный, очень хочу узнать его зав.номер  :Frown: 

Кроме того у меня нет *полного*  валка кабины МС  :Frown:

----------


## FAI-155

Вот адрес фотообхода этого МС:Советский многоцелевой истребитель МиГ-23мс - Тимур Геннадьевич - Photo.Qip.ru / id: vas. Там на фото в правой нише шасси номер: 4213.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо сейчас посмотрю. За зав.номер спасибо, самолет много снимался в кинороликах.

4215 ушел в КНР (из Египта), а 4214 засветился в Самаре.

----------


## Евгений

Кабину отснять тогда с Тимуром не получилось..... там мешки с песком сгнившие..... Я собираюсь туда в ближайшее время и попробую взять с собой народ и вытянуть мешки.....номер  МС 4213 подтверждаю.....Там еще препарированный Миг-21 и миг-29 916й борт... уже правда успели отрезать кабину от миг-29 "Стрижей "

----------


## lindr

Там много истересных объектов для реестров я смотрю по возможности осмотрите з/ч на предмет серийников, фонари могут что-дать если повезет.

Есть еще интересный объект слева на фото то же какие-то цифры видны. Самому бы порыться да далеко и кто даст.. для исследователя эти залежи - мечта :Wink:

----------


## Евгений

Наш Миг-23с ночью

----------


## Fencer

> Наш Миг-23с ночью


А где этот МиГ-23С находится?Вижу еще Ми-2 рядом стоит.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где этот МиГ-23С находится?Вижу еще Ми-2 рядом стоит.


г. Жуковский МФТИ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Этот МС тот же, что и в книге Белякова-Мормэна.

----------


## lindr

Он много где засветился. Вот здесь, например на 23:41 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BtwZi883kc

----------


## RA3DCS

> Этот МС тот же, что и в книге Белякова-Мормэна.


Валера, что то я там этого МС не вижу?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, что то я там этого МС не вижу?


Саша, стр. 265.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Он много где засветился.


И такой бесславный конец...

----------


## flogger23

> Спасибо сейчас посмотрю. За зав.номер спасибо, самолет много снимался в кинороликах.
> 
> 4215 ушел в КНР (из Египта), а 4214 засветился в Самаре.


Это самолёт был раньше в 4-м АЭ 234-го ГИАП в Кубинке. Второй МиГ-23МС этого АЭ имел номер "85".

----------


## Fencer

Вот здесь есть фотографии с базы разделки (Степь) Аэродромы Забайкалья - Страница 18 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.

----------


## Евгений

Еще фото МиГ-23с в Жуковском с необычного ракурса.

----------


## Евгений

Ступинская спарка. в нише номер 02002. Вроде как летала в Сальске.

----------


## PPV

> Кабина ЕМНИП МиГ-23Б 242002719 борт 26
> 
> Справа МиГ-23МС, *очень нужны фото его кабины и зав номер (кресло, ниша шасси)*


МиГ-23МС № 124004212, МиГ-23БН № 243002719

----------


## lindr

на фото в посте 303 МиГ-23 на хранении... 421*3*

может № 124004212 это борт 85?




> МиГ-23БН № 243002719


с 23 по 30 серию только МиГ-23Б информация от Сергея Турбакова (Kayra) плюс несколько зав номеров этих серий.

----------


## PPV

> на фото в посте 303 МиГ-23 на хранении... 421*3*
> 
> может № 124004212 это борт 85?
> 
> 
> 
> с 23 по 30 серию только МиГ-23Б информация от Сергея Турбакова (Kayra) плюс несколько зав номеров этих серий.


Не проверял, списал с документа...

----------


## PPV

> Не проверял, списал с документа...


Проверил, действительно, это 23Б. Кстати, если быть точным, то 23Б были не по 30-ю серию, а по 3317. С 3321 пошел БН...

----------


## lindr

Интересно, надо бы обсудить это с Сергеем он кажись 49 МиГ-23Б насчитал.

Еще любопытный момент бортовые номера: МиГ-23Б бн32 в военном городке в Степи выглядывает 07 (722-й АПИБ) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация , при этом бн 31 в Ангарске №2516 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация  а №2518 был в Смуравьево 09 (сгорел на земле в 1973 ).

Мне автор дал возможность посмотреть еще фотографии бн 32, но номер я однозначно не прочел, да там вроде что-то похожее на 2517 но не факт.

----------


## Евгений

Коллеги ! мне тут прислали фото МиГ-23 в Вязьме в 1978г. Вроде как базировались какое то время вместе с  МиГ-17 МиГ-15УТИ и Л-29 Вяземского УАЦ. Не подскажете , чьи могли быть машины?

----------


## Евгений

Чудо чудное

----------


## muk33

Хвост от "десятки" Луховицкой - она вся такого цвета была...

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, зачем перестыковывали ХЧФ?

----------


## muk33

Из двух неисправных делали один исправный )))

----------


## FLOGGER

Так один из них летает? Или оба уже на приколе? А когда это примерно было? А та спарка, голубенькая, да, симпатичная была.

----------


## OKA

Тест двигателя МиГ-23БН  "9119"

----------


## Avia M

"Глазастый"...

----------


## andrew_78

> Коллеги ! мне тут прислали фото МиГ-23 в Вязьме в 1978г. Вроде как базировались какое то время вместе с  МиГ-17 МиГ-15УТИ и Л-29 Вяземского УАЦ. Не подскажете , чьи могли быть машины?


 Предположу, что 401 иап ПВО (Смоленск) или часть сил полка могли на время пересесть сюда.

----------


## Nasok

Кубинка. АРЗ.

----------


## OKA

" МиГ-23БН ВВС Ливии бортовой номер 4136 сбит вчера боевиками халифата над Дерна из ПЗРК 

    


Один из лучших летчиков-испытателей Национальных ВВС Ливии полковник Адель Абдуллах Аль-Джахани (Adel Abdullah Al-Jahani) был сбит вчера из ПЗРК на самолете МиГ-23БН бортовой номер 4136 (зав. номер 0393214136 ), выпущенный в июне 1979 г., 1070-ой эскадрильи в районе Дерна (Derna) боевиками халифата из группировки Shura Council of Mujahideen.




Самолет был введенв строй в мае 2016 г."

МиГ-23БН ВВС Ливии бортовой номер 4136 сбит вчера боевиками халифата над Дерна из ПЗРК (ФОТО): diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://sputniknews.com/world/201605...rike-pressure/



https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...71954674917377

Возможно были ранее.

----------


## OKA



----------


## sovietjet

> 


Потом и летал  :Smile: 

https://russianplanes.net/id233759

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...63158007828480

  

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS

----------


## Avia M

> Это только мечты!


Ярко выраженные!

----------


## OKA

4005 SyAAF MiG-23MLD (23-18) (ex-Belorussian)

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...93786166714378

----------


## OKA

Возможно в сетке уже проскакивало ))  :

   

https://habarnew.livejournal.com/151945.html

----------


## Avia M

Происшествие в 841 АПИБ а/д Мерия...

----------

